# blower fan issue



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, noticed this trouble this week. So there's a lot less air air coming from ducts in fresh air mode than usual. Let me explain...when the fan setting is on 3 or 4 usually there was a nice stream of air and now almost nothin...have to put the fan setting at 6 to have some air. If I leave the fan on 3 and put in on recirculation then the air is blowing hard as it should be. Already replaced the cabin air filter and made some trials with the filter and without it and the same thing happens. Seems like some damper on the fresh air is not completely opening. Anybody had this issue before? Thanks!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Forgot to write that when I removed the cabin air filter I checked the operation of the recirculation damper and motor and works ok. Next step is to take off the windshield bottom plastic cover and check if there's some restriction from dirt or leaves in the air inlet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You just reminded me of a post I want to make about a noise coming from the airflow flaps. It may or may not be related. I am going to look for that video and post it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-vent-creaking-noise-when-changing-modes.html


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Nope, looked at the recirculation damper once the filter was out and it's ok, no noise at all and operates as it should. I suspect that the windshield intake is clogged or if there's a damper for the fresh air somewhere between the duct going to the windshield and the blower not completely opening. Since my b2b is out I'll have to take the windshield plastic off and take a look inside.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

The air blowing out of your vents will ALWAYS be harder in re-circulate mode than fresh air mode ... unless you have your window cracked open a bit, in which case the vacuum caused by that will pull air through your vents faster.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never really looked for the outside air intake on this car. Where is it, exactly?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> I have never really looked for the outside air intake on this car. Where is it, exactly?


The opening is directly in front of the driver but it ducts across to the passenger side before entering the cabin where it routes through the cabin air filter. A lot of the coolant whiffs people get would have been prevented if the intake had been on the passenger side.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

spaycace said:


> The air blowing out of your vents will ALWAYS be harder in re-circulate mode than fresh air mode ... unless you have your window cracked open a bit, in which case the vacuum caused by that will pull air through your vents faster.


That's the point...in my car air is blowing easier with recirculation mode than fresh air. Something is obstructing the fresh air inlet...you can hear the blower working harder on fresh air mode...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I doubt this is the problem, but I had an old Plymouth acclaim once with an airflow issue. Turned out there was something in the blower motor itself that needed to be removed. It was some combination of insulation and dust.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> The opening is directly in front of the driver but it ducts across to the passenger side before entering the cabin where it routes through the cabin air filter. A lot of the coolant whiffs people get would have been prevented if the intake had been on the passenger side.


Note that this is correct for Lordstown-built Cruzen, *but not for Korean- or Australian-built Cruzen!*

The original design has the air coming in on the right-hand side, away from the coolant expansion tank, this was changed by GM in the USA, one wonders why...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Note that this is correct for Lordstown-built Cruzen, *but not for Korean- or Australian-built Cruzen!*
> 
> The original design has the air coming in on the right-hand side, away from the coolant expansion tank, this was changed by GM in the USA, one wonders why...


I think GM has kept the air intake in front of the driver on all Cruze, left hand or right hand. The problem is that the coolant tank has always been on the left side so those of us with LHD Cruze have the fresh air intake directly behind the coolant tank with it's pressure release vent.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think GM has kept the air intake in front of the driver on all Cruze, left hand or right hand. The problem is that the coolant tank has always been on the left side so those of us with LHD Cruze have the fresh air intake directly behind the coolant tank with it's pressure release vent.


No, the Cruzen sold in LHD-parts of the (world - the Americas) have the intake on the right-hand side - from what I can tell, reading the pages on GMTechinfo, anyway.


----------

